# Halo=Overated?



## bodomchild5240 (Jul 25, 2008)

ok so wat does everyone think about halo...not just halo 3 but all of them. and yeah im sure this is done already. but i have to say its pretty overated. and i think in the future halo will...RULE THE WORLD :cry:
Halo will take over the world


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 25, 2008)

Quite overrated. The entire series is_ really _good, but it's not the second coming of Christ.


----------



## Kajet (Jul 25, 2008)

Noooo... never overrated... even if it's treated like the video game equivalent of a three girl blowjob... /MASSIVE SARCASM

halo (intentionally not capitalized) is AVERAGE with very few if any tech advances or originality, all it did was give 13 year olds a boner and made consoles raise the bar to PC level.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jul 25, 2008)

its just a nuther first person shooter aint nutin new about it 
get gun get ammo shoot shit win


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 25, 2008)

> halo (intentionally not capitalized) is AVERAGE with very few if any tech advances or originality, all it did was give 13 year olds a boner and made consoles raise the bar to PC level.


Not even. Console FPS's will NEVER be as good as their PC counterparts because PC's are/have:



Better control (An analog stick simply does not have the precision and the accuracy of a mouse and keyboard)
Better graphics (Tell me 1 console game that looks like Crysis).
Halo wasn't even the most innovative game ever made. I believe that title belongs to Half Life.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 25, 2008)

Overrated? Yes. Bad game? No.

Might not apply to the very first Halo, but, what the fuck ever. I'd call it simply "Average", even if it does a thing or two way better than most FPS out there (and screws up others completely).


----------



## Project_X (Jul 25, 2008)

YES


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah, it is a bit overrated.  Halo isn't "OMG MOST EPIC GAME EVAR!!!111!!!"  More like a good game that had too much market hype.  And Bungie, I'm still waiting for that online leaderboard you promised.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 25, 2008)

I agree with Shark. Only the first one in it's prime was good. After a year or two, Halo died down...


----------



## QuietKingdom (Jul 25, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Halo wasn't even the most innovative game ever made. I believe that title belongs to Half Life.



Indeed. How many years was Half Life the top game of the year? Wasn't it five years?

 I don't think Halo TOO overrated, just a little. Hell, what ISN'T overrated these days?


----------



## Project_X (Jul 25, 2008)

QuietKingdom said:


> Indeed. How many years was Half Life the top game of the year? Wasn't it five years?
> 
> I don't think Halo TOO overrated, just a little. Hell, what ISN'T overrated these days?



lawl....I can give you five things...heh heh...


----------



## DragonRift (Jul 25, 2008)

Do I find the *Halo* series to be fun?  Yes.  I'd be lying through my teeth if I said otherwise...

Overrated?  Overwhelmingly, by far.  They're fun, but no way in hell do they deserve any "Game of the Year" awards.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Jul 25, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Not even. Console FPS's will NEVER be as good as their PC counterparts because PC's are/have:
> 
> 
> Better control (An analog stick simply does not have the precision and the accuracy of a mouse and keyboard)
> Better graphics (Tell me 1 console game that looks like Crysis).


That may be true in some ways. But theres also peoples opinions on their likes of game system preference, some not even wanting anything to do with playing a FPS or really any game on a computer, while others love using a PC for anything and everything that is gaming. It all comes down to that and money and patience. 

Not everyone is up to going out and getting a good to great gaming PC. Some just don't want to be bothered with spending the cash for it. I would like one. But its just cash some don't have right now. And console games are just the easier way to go at current times. Also that, and the PC versions of most games take a lot longer to come out, hence patience. If you got it, GG, if not. Then console is your best bet.

And myself? I like the story line a lot, it was fun to follow, it was a bit above average game play / graphic wise then most FPS's you see out there. And definitely way above the average barely on par FPS's I've seen out there. I only think the game is overrated by the people that call it overrated by choosing to call it as such. Any game can be overrated easily by fans. But only because their view and opinion far differs anyone else's who may think its completely a waste of time or stupid compared to what they like. So I say, it depends on stance of personal like of the game or FPS genre IMHO.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 25, 2008)

I found the advantage to the console my brother owns (ps3) is reliability. If I buy a game, it works, but with PCs there has always been a risk it won't work, but I appreciate not everyone is likely to experience this problem.

Anyway, I enjoyed halo and sequels as fun little time wasters in their own right, but the instant it is taken seriously it becomes a big pile of dog poo. People definitely take halo far to seriously.


----------



## Loke (Jul 25, 2008)

The _most_ overrated, imo.


----------



## xKagex (Jul 25, 2008)

my oppinion on the games?
Halo 1: Had the best single player campain out of them all. Why? Cuz with 2 and 3, you were expecting the same layout. kill covenant, kill flood, blow up ring. but when first playing halo 1, you didn't know what to expect

halo 2. Had the most entertaining guns to dual weild... dual needlers. 

Halo 3. had the best PVP and Multi-player campain of them all. with 2 people, the campain was much more enjoyable, because they put several parts in where with two people, more could be achieved faster

halo 3. best meele weapon... GRAVITY HAMMER FTW!!!


overall, halo is fun. but not the be-all and end-all of games.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 25, 2008)

Halo plays pretty much just like the original Doom, plus regenerating health and OHMYGAWDGUYSTHEGRAPHICS. Pretty over rated considering how fantastic some FPS's are.


----------



## Eevee (Jul 25, 2008)

super-generic fps on the wrong system that frat boys inexplicably drool over

it will surely be run into the ground for years to come and praised by all for being absolutely fucking amazing because it has guns

next


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 25, 2008)

Eevee said:


> super-generic fps on the wrong system that frat boys inexplicably drool over
> 
> it will surely be run into the ground for years to come and praised by all for being absolutely fucking amazing because it has guns
> 
> next


Are we suddenly talking about Counter-Strike now?


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jul 25, 2008)

one thing it did do better then most games is it had a good shotgun


----------



## Entlassen (Jul 25, 2008)

While it's certainly one of the more overrated games of our time, I don't think anyone gives it enough credit; everyone is always going on about how it's 'Super-generic' and 'brought nothing new to the FPS genre', when, in fact, it did.

It's really the first FPS series that successfully integrated vehicles into its gameplay.


----------



## Rayne (Jul 25, 2008)

Hell yes.

The most entertaining thing in the entire game series was running around looking at the levels and laughing at how much better some of the stuff modders spew out on a regular basis is.

The books were better. 



Entlassen said:


> It's really the first FPS series that successfully integrated vehicles into its gameplay.



I take it you've never played Tribes? Dynamix beat Bungie to the punch by about three years and did a far better job.


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 25, 2008)

HALO is way overated, besides; I have more fun playing COD 4 anyways.


----------



## Lucid (Jul 25, 2008)

It's overrated, but its still really fun.  I've had more fun in Halo multiplayer then just about any other game.  That, to me, makes it a good game, who gives a shit if it isn't the most innovative  or best looking, its FUN, that's all that matters to me.


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (Jul 25, 2008)

The first halo is still the best in my opinion.  I always play the single player only, but I liked the original story much more than halo 2's.  

I don't have a 360 either so I can't play the third.  But to answer the question, the first one was not over rated, however the second one was and I can only guess that the third one is too.


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh god. Not this shit again!
Why don't you just slather yourself with concentrated popular mainstreamness. It's a much easier way to attract swarms of pretentious black- sheep emofags who have some sort of divine quest to be the opposite of everyone else and crusade against the popular majoraty with rabid zeal.

With a halo thread you have to wait while, my method works immediately.
Be warned though, the only way to wash it off is to dive headfirst into a vat of liquid pretentiousness. I believe Yhatzee has instructions for making it in his 'no more heroes' review.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 25, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Are we suddenly talking about Counter-Strike now?



Woah woah, lets not dis CS:S if any Counter Strike.....


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh, Halo is DEFINITELY over-rated. Give me GoldenEye or Perfect Dark (N64 version) any day, and twice on Sundays.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 25, 2008)

> Halo overrated?


 
I think the problem with the whole Halo / Overrated Perception is these two sticking issues:

1st. Halo is probably one or was one of the best shooters for an XBox Console.
2nd. However, Halo is not the best First Person Shooter ever created (by majority opinion) or perhaps, the best FPS to grace any PC for that matter.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes, it breaks no boundaries, takes no risks and as a whole never managed to impress me much. In all the series is fun, except in my opinion the 3rd installment because of the unbelievably stupid supporting AI (if you've ever had one try to drive anything you know what I mean), short single player, rediculessly easy ending segments compared to the first part of the game, it played like Half-Life 2 if it had been beaten with a baseball bat for an hour and I was expecting more out of what 360 playing nerds like my brother were calling the greatest game of all time. Most of the guns look like they are toys and the lighting effects were more reminisant of shinning a searchlight into your face.

Also this is just a random question; but since according to everyone else keyboard and mouse is suprior to consoul controls then why in the Hell can't I fucking get used to them? I beast in consoul FPS and can easily remember the controls, but you put me in a PC FPS and you can actually see the failure radiate off of me. You know what fuck it, let's just call me a consoultard and take an early lunch.

The halo series is good and fun but average and has this 'been their done that who cares?' feel that sets in about halfway through the second game's single player.


----------



## Devious Bane (Jul 25, 2008)

Kinda passive on this one, but as for an answer: Yes, its really awesome and stuff. But i think alot of people need to chill out about it.


----------



## Eevee (Jul 25, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Are we suddenly talking about Counter-Strike now?


incidentally, yes



SparkOfMortality said:


> Oh god. Not this shit again!
> Why don't you just slather yourself with concentrated popular mainstreamness. It's a much easier way to attract swarms of pretentious black- sheep emofags who have some sort of divine quest to be the opposite of everyone else and crusade against the popular majoraty with rabid zeal.


wow yeah

people get annoyed when crap gets super-popular while good stuff withers and dies

how dare they


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 25, 2008)

Eevee said:


> incidentally, yes
> 
> 
> wow yeah
> ...



I just don't understand why people like Halo. It didn't offer anything really new that we hadn't already seen before on games like GoldenEye and Perfect Dark. (And the shield is cheap)


----------



## Magnus (Jul 25, 2008)

lol bitchin bout mah halo :< 

it wouldn't be popular if no one played it, but since a fukkin crapload of people play this game it get its famous awardz


----------



## Seratuhl (Jul 25, 2008)

bodomchild5240 said:


> ok so wat does everyone think about halo...not just halo 3 but all of them. and yeah im sure this is done already. but i have to say its pretty overated. and i think in the future halo will...RULE THE WORLD :cry:
> Halo will take over the world




I lol'd 

*^*w*^*


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 25, 2008)

Eevee said:


> incidentally, yes
> 
> wow yeah
> 
> ...



I'm talking more about how when lots of people like something, it becomes popular, and then every emofag with the internet begins rabidly flaming it for being mainstream and lame because lord know they're so unique and special that playing anything that anyone else likes is a soul killing experience. They endlessly repeat the same criticisms over and over again like a battalion of enraged parrots with aspergers syndrome, often without any clue what the hell they are talking about and have never even played the game. However, they still feel the need to hate it to assert their individuality and quell their rampant teen angstynesss.

Of course the people who treat halo like the fucking rapture are just as bad, but lets admit it, if halo never became popular and bungie kept making fun little cult classics, you can bet your ass that it wouldn't have half the hate it does now.

People have their reasons, but hating something just because it got popular is retarded, close minded and not a good way to make yourself look smart and above the crowd. It just makes you a black sheep. Still a sheep, but they all flock in the opposite direction the majority are going.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 25, 2008)

SparkOfMortality said:


> I'm talking more about how when lots of people like something, it becomes popular, and then every emofag with the internet begins rabidly flaming it for being mainstream and lame because lord know they're so unique and special that playing anything that anyone else likes is a soul killing experience. They endlessly repeat the same criticisms over and over again like a battalion of enraged parrots with aspergers syndrome, often without any clue what the hell they are talking about and have never even played the game. However, they still feel the need to hate it to assert their individuality and quell their rampant teen angstynesss.
> 
> Of course the people who treat halo like the fucking rapture are just as bad, but lets admit it, if halo never became popular and bungie kept making fun little cult classics, you can bet your ass that it wouldn't have half the hate it does now.
> 
> People have their reasons, but hating something just because it got popular is retarded, close minded and not a good way to make yourself look smart and above the crowd. It just makes you a black sheep. Still a sheep, but they all flock in the opposite direction the majority are going.



There are several reasons why I hate it (and not because it's popular).
1. The biggest is the shield. If the shield didn't always recharge after just a few seconds after being shot, then I would have enjoyed the game. But because it recharges, it kinda takes the fun out of the game. GoldenEye and PD, you get shot, your health doesn't restore at all during a mission, and even the bullet-proof vests can only stand a couple shots before becoming useless.
2. Weapons. I really didn't see anything "new" or exciting, just upgrades of already-seen weapons.
3. Multiplayer (which I really played) was ho-hum. Nothing spectacular.


----------



## Eevee (Jul 25, 2008)

SparkOfMortality said:


> if halo never became popular and bungie kept making fun little cult classics, you can bet your ass that it wouldn't have half the hate it does now.


I don't see how this is any different from what I said


----------



## SonicPants (Jul 25, 2008)

yep halo's overrated and pc will pretty much always own over console unless microsoft comes up with some xbox ultimate holycrap graphicness machine which'll end up having a freaking industrial sized fan on it so u get blown away from the console b4 u can even turn it on!


----------



## Kajet (Jul 26, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> 2. Weapons. I really didn't see anything "new" or exciting, just upgrades of already-seen weapons.



Is exactly why I don't think it deserves it's praise, the most original weapon I think is the needler and I found it to be pretty useless.

Don't get me wrong I don't completely hate the game, I just don't think it's worthy of it's praise. (such as a perfect 10 from every game magazine in history)


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 26, 2008)

Never played any of the Halo games, but surely, SURELY, it can't be more overrated than Brawl initially was... Can it? <(._.)^


From videos I've saw of it, it's not done anything different from most FPS... It looks like TimeSplitters in a permanent future mode. =/


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

GAWD YES!

I've been waiting all my life for a thread like this TT_TT I'm gonna cry... I hate halo... so bad! 

sry to those who somehow LIKE halo... I mean, the only thing I can appreciate about the game is the fact that they have cool aliens in the game... that's it...


----------



## Lukar (Jul 26, 2008)

bodomchild5240 said:


> ok so wat does everyone think about halo...not just halo 3 but all of them. and yeah im sure this is done already. but i have to say its pretty overated. and i think in the future halo will...RULE THE WORLD :cry:
> Halo will take over the world



I just watched that video... HILARIOUS.

Anyways, I LOVE Halo. Whenever I go to my friend Dustin's house, what we usually do is boot up Halo 3 on his 360, get on Xbox Live, and (try to) pwn the asses of many noobs. That being said, I do think that the series is overrated; it's awesome, but not _that_ awesome.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 26, 2008)

What makes Halo a great game is its simplicity. The characters have a lot of personality for the most part and it's generally just fun to play. It really doesn't try to be far more than it is. It's just... Halo. Pulp sci-fi loaded with fun with a dash of hard-as-shit to control vehicular combat.

It's definitely overrated, no doubt, but the game is fun to play. I'd rather play far more serious shooters online like Team Fortress 2 (yes, I rank it far more serious than Halo) but the game is solid overall.

Halo was the first console FPS to be as fun as it is simple. The games that came before it were clunky and/or just not really that user friendly. Great on a console, horrible on a PC. As a PC gamer, I look down on Halo as a shooter. It's one of the few FPS games that's meant to be played with a gamepad as the movement controls with a mouse/keyboard are otherwise horrible.

Besides, if you have a PC, you should be playing a real epic warfare game like Quake Wars.


----------



## BlackRat (Jul 26, 2008)

The Halo series is great, but at the same time very overated.
I enjoy playing it online or with friends every now and then, but only for so long. The main problem I see is that the Halo crowd diverts alot of players from other games.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 26, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Halo was the first console FPS to be as fun as it is simple. The games that came before it were clunky and/or just not really that user friendly.




Ummm, GoldenEye was neither "clunky nor non-user friendly". And Perfect Dark had the ability to change weapons on the fly instead of having to pause to switch.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 26, 2008)

halo is a rehash and polished version of the shooter genre

it is greatly overrated


----------



## MCallahan (Jul 26, 2008)

I think the game would be less impressive if it had less sophisticated musics. Playing with surround sound makes me shiver.

Overrated... yeah a little... but then again if they didn't hype a game before it came out you'd hardly expect them to sell many copies


----------



## Cmdr-A (Jul 26, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Ummm, GoldenEye was neither "clunky nor non-user friendly". And Perfect Dark had the ability to change weapons on the fly instead of having to pause to switch.



You don't have to physically stop moving to switch weapons in Halo either. You just press X when you're close enough and you can pick up a new weapon along the way. Hell, you can even quickly do the switch guns and travel with the guns along the ground with you while running across an area if you have a weapon you want but don't want to leave it behind. Don't know what you're talking about. >.>


----------



## LordWibble (Jul 26, 2008)

Halo is not only overrated, it's mediocre as far as shooters go. Everything it did, Tribes/Half-Life did better. Yes, I am an elitist PC gamer asshole.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 26, 2008)

Cmdr-A said:


> You don't have to physically stop moving to switch weapons in Halo either. You just press X when you're close enough and you can pick up a new weapon along the way. Hell, you can even quickly do the switch guns and travel with the guns along the ground with you while running across an area if you have a weapon you want but don't want to leave it behind. Don't know what you're talking about. >.>



PD, you don't have to leave ANY weapons behind. You carry them all with you as you go, unless you intentionally toss them away.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Halo was the first console FPS to be as fun as it is simple. The games that came before it were clunky and/or just not really that user friendly.



hm, I think that might be a reason why it's over rated. I mean, I DID enjoy the 1st game for a while, but then after a while, it just felt like the same crap over and over, and soon, the 2nd game comes out... I'm like, "meh", and everyone else is DYING to get a copy of it... 

and honestly, I always felt like EVERY single halo game feels the same, the levels look the same, and the weapons are the same... just revamped a little after each game... wow, yippee! that's not something to kill yourself over T.T


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> hm, I think that might be a reason why it's over rated. I mean, I DID enjoy the 1st game for a while, but then after a while, it just felt like the same crap over and over, and soon, the 2nd game comes out... I'm like, "meh", and everyone else is DYING to get a copy of it...
> 
> and honestly, I always felt like EVERY single halo game feels the same, the levels look the same, and the weapons are the same... just revamped a little after each game... wow, yippee! that's not something to kill yourself over T.T



That's what I liked about GoldenEye and PD. Varied levels and weapons (especially PD's Farsight and Laptop guns).


----------



## Cmdr-A (Jul 26, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> PD, you don't have to leave ANY weapons behind. You carry them all with you as you go, unless you intentionally toss them away.



RF & RF 2 does the same. But thats a bit way unrealistic giving a bit too many weapons to one person to carry. And not to mention too much of an advantage of having a big range of weapons to choose from at your finger tips, thus taking away any possible challenge really. :S Its not fun when you have every single gun on your side. Two or 3 at your finger tips at one point of time is plenty enough to make a game worthy of playing through.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 26, 2008)

you know what peoples? I think mirrors edge will own EVERY damn FPS game out there! >=3


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 26, 2008)

Cmdr-A said:


> RF & RF 2 does the same. But thats a bit way unrealistic giving a bit too many weapons to one person to carry. And not to mention too much of an advantage of having a big range of weapons to choose from at your finger tips, thus taking away any possible challenge really. :S Its not fun when you have every single gun on your side. Two or 3 at your finger tips at one point of time is plenty enough to make a game worthy of playing through.



Have you ever played PD? Even with all those weapons, it's STILL a hard game. (Especially the bonus stage "War!" on Perfect Agent setting. That was the only stage in the game I couldn't beat on Perfect Agent setting.)


----------



## Cmdr-A (Jul 26, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Have you ever played PD? Even with all those weapons, it's STILL a hard game. (Especially the bonus stage "War!" on Perfect Agent setting. That was the only stage in the game I couldn't beat on Perfect Agent setting.)


I have played it before, not much of it, the first few levels. A friend forced me to a while back. How he was overhyping it himself and how it was pretty much the perfect FPS. =P I really didn't enjoy it at all myself. It seemed too easy and the story line made me lose interest quite fast, and that the game was quite a lot like the usual alien type game, thus stopping quite early. It wasn't that great a game IMHO thus not needing to even bother to go and play further.

Thus showing. That everyone has their own likes and dislikes.  I don't like PD and you don't like Halo. Seems to have some coincidental link.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 26, 2008)

Cmdr-A said:


> I have played it before, not much of it, the first few levels. A friend forced me to a while back. How he was overhyping it himself and how it was pretty much the perfect FPS. =P I really didn't enjoy it at all myself. It seemed too easy and the story line made me lose interest quite fast, and that the game was quite a lot like the usual alien type game, thus stopping quite early. It wasn't that great a game IMHO thus not needing to even bother to go and play further.
> 
> Thus showing. That everyone has their own likes and dislikes.  I don't like PD and you don't like Halo. Seems to have some coincidental link.



Well, I prefer GoldenEye over PD, if because (at the time) GoldenEye had better graphics than PD, but PD's multiplayer was vastly better than GoldenEye's.


----------



## spacemanspiff37 (Jul 26, 2008)

Halo Ce, no, it was and still is a fun game to play. Halo 2, overhyped perhaps, but still genuinely a fun game to play. Halo 3, definitely overrated and certainly overhyped but to say totally devoid of innovation, thats just haters. Its the first game I ever ran into where everything it offers is so intuitive.And lets be honest, it offers a lot out of he box.Between the theatre , forge and matchmaking there isnt a whole lot to be disappointed with.That said I realize all of its features have been available in other games in one form or another but in none were they so easy to use.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 26, 2008)

spacemanspiff37 said:


> Halo Ce, no, it was and still is a fun game to play. Halo 2, overhyped perhaps, but still genuinely a fun game to play. Halo 3, definitely overrated and certainly overhyped but to say totally devoid of innovation, thats just haters. Its the first game I ever ran into where everything it offers is so intuitive.And lets be honest, it offers a lot out of he box.Between the theatre , forge and matchmaking there isnt a whole lot to be disappointed with.That said I realize all of its features have been available in other games in one form or another but in none were they so easy to use.



Innovation? Sorry, but I fail to see where Halo was "innovative", like GoldenEye and Perfect Dark were.


----------



## bodomchild5240 (Jul 26, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Not even. Console FPS's will NEVER be as good as their PC counterparts because PC's are/have:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



one game that looks as good... Metal Gear Solid 4


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 26, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Not even. Console FPS's will NEVER be as good as their PC counterparts because PC's are/have:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, but I've played games with a mouse and keyboard, and I prefer a controller with an analog stick. FAR easier to aim.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 26, 2008)

mouse/keyboard is infinitely superior

you have complete control over aiming, which makes it automatically the best (unless you suck really hard)


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 26, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> mouse/keyboard is infinitely superior
> 
> you have complete control over aiming, which makes it automatically the best (unless you suck really hard)



You can aim quicker with an analog stick (with more accuracy) than trying to constantly move a mouse while the enemies are firing at you.

Amazing how some people think that simply because another person prefers a controller with an analog stick over a mouse and keyboard that "they suck at gaming hard"...


----------



## Rayne (Jul 26, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> You can aim quicker with an analog stick (with more accuracy) than trying to constantly move a mouse while the enemies are firing at you.



You're a rare breed, then.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 26, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> You can aim quicker with an analog stick (with more accuracy) than trying to constantly move a mouse while the enemies are firing at you.
> 
> Amazing how some people think that simply because another person prefers a controller with an analog stick over a mouse and keyboard that "they suck at gaming hard"...



there's no two ways about it

keyboard/mouse = more control
more control = better aim

unless you misuse it, of course


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 26, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> there's no two ways about it
> 
> keyboard/mouse = more control
> more control = better aim
> ...



Maybe to YOU, but not to ME.


----------



## bodomchild5240 (Jul 26, 2008)

i agree with Ty i prefer analog stick over mouse, cuz u dont have to worry about having ur mouse go uncomfortably out of range of the rest of your body when in an intense fight. plus less exercise (moving arm>moving thumb...god im lazy, yet not fat) lol.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 26, 2008)

bodomchild5240 said:


> i agree with Ty i prefer analog stick over mouse, cuz u dont have to worry about having ur mouse go uncomfortably out of range of the rest of your body when in an intense fight. plus less exercise (moving arm>moving thumb...god im lazy, yet not fat) lol.



Plus, a lot of times, even when the cursor is in the middle of the screen, the mouse may be on the edge of the mousepad, meaning you have to stop and reposition the mouse, which can be dangerous in a shootout. Don't have to worry about that with an analog controller.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 26, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Maybe to YOU, but not to ME.



it's not subjective

on the other hand, xbox controllers are easier to use, which might explain why you're better with them


----------



## bodomchild5240 (Jul 26, 2008)

trust me, for simplicity, i prefer mouse over controller, but for precision i take controller because of my preferred sensitivity.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 26, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> it's not subjective
> 
> on the other hand, xbox controllers are easier to use, which might explain why you're better with them



Says who? A lot of people play better with an analog controller than a mouse and keyboard. (And I don't have any Xbox controllers, nor do I play PC games, since I hate using the mouse and keyboard to aim, not to mention that the mouse keys don't always respond correctly)


----------



## Cmdr-A (Jul 26, 2008)

Rayne said:


> You're a rare breed, then.


Naw. Its far simple. You up the sensitivity and train yourself to react with the movement timing. You can move quite quickly and react faster in games such as halo here. I have it set to 5 - 7 out of 10 depending on how fast I've gotten. Any less then that and thats just getting too sluggish =p


----------



## Kajet (Jul 26, 2008)

Umm... you guys do realize there are PS2 esque controllers out there for PCs right?

Though personally I just find it easier to move a mouse and have my aim move in the same direction and speed, Using analog control I either aim too slowly or too fast especially when sniping...


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 26, 2008)

Halo is by no means a bad game. The concept of a war against alien zealotry i found remarkbly original when the first game came out, what with all the holy wars we've had through history.

I just feel the series got too far up its own ass. Its defining feature was its story, which it seemed to forget about. Then it lost its multiplayer to a series of unbalanced weapons. And finally, its graphics fell behind. I mourn the loss of a potentially great series.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 27, 2008)

Cmdr-A said:


> But thats a bit way unrealistic giving a bit too many weapons to one person to carry.



...

Since when was Halo, or any other video game for that fact, realistic? <(?_?)>


----------



## bodomchild5240 (Jul 27, 2008)

umm tom clancy games are some of the most realistic FPSs possible its remarkable actually


----------



## Cmdr-A (Jul 27, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> ...
> 
> Since when was Halo, or any other video game for that fact, realistic? <(?_?)>



Its more realistic then RF or PD are by having a character whos a normal human that can carry 20 some weapons =P Even the master chief has his limits on amounts of weapons he'd be able to successfully carry without being slowed down.


----------



## BlackRat (Jul 27, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Sorry, but I've played games with a mouse and keyboard, and I prefer a controller with an analog stick. FAR easier to aim.



Agreed, I much prefer controller to mouse. I can play decently with either but I'd almost always take controller if I had a choice.

@Cmdr-A: That's one feature of Halo I particularly like, makes picking weapons a little more thoughtful and switching between them better IMO. More instinctive than having a dozen to switch through. Although alot of games work that way now, I stand by my comment


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Jul 27, 2008)

as said by the raven on my head:   "DAAAAAYUM RIGHT NIGGA!  MM MMMMM"

Halo's been over-rated since halo 2.  Simply because the first was good.  and it was good!  But it was nothing new.  Perfect Dark and Goldeneye had the same gameplay elements!  It still is nothing new and the story has always been shit.

The porn's nice though ;D


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jul 27, 2008)

Half-Life is better, both as series and stand-alone games. The quality of gameplay, game world and characters is remarkable. Not to mention that some levels are truly... well, let me compare it to a symphony.

One of them is Nova Prospekt. Arguably, prisons aren't overused locations in gaming, especially not old-supermax-turned-alien-containment-center prisons.

Anyways, Prospekt is an example of storytelling through sheer power of the environments. Ever noticed how the architecture of the prison seems strangely similiar to the one of the Combine? How Combine technology and items don't seem out of place? How perfectly the old prison accomodates the Depot facility? 

The entire sequence, from the beginning to the end, is a symphony finally showing the sheer scale of the Combine oppression and inhuman precision. The old prison segments are merely the first tacts in the symphony of Nova Prospekt - a story of cruelty, genocide and unspeakable evil. 

Nothing can compare on this level. Except for the Shalebridge Cradle, but that's a story of a different kind of evil.



> umm tom clancy games are some of the most realistic FPSs possible its remarkable actually



There's only one realistic FPS on the market: Operation: Flashpoint.


----------



## Tudd (Jul 27, 2008)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> There's only one realistic FPS on the market: Operation: Flashpoint.


 
Quoted for truth. Tom Clancy gave up realisim with RainbowSix: Vegas. That game was complete garbage compared to Raven Sheild and Athena Sword.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah it is overated... but not as overated as GTA 4


----------



## Eevee (Jul 27, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> You can aim quicker with an analog stick (with more accuracy) than trying to constantly move a mouse while the enemies are firing at you.


how can you aim quicker with a tiny analog nub?  all you can decide is how fast to move; you cannot aim for a specific physical point like you can with a mouse.  if you are hitting physical limits with your mouse, your sensitivity is too low

also "constantly move a mouse" what?  since when do you not have to constantly move an analog stick?



TyVulpine said:


> Amazing how some people think that simply because another person prefers a controller with an analog stick over a mouse and keyboard that "they suck at gaming hard"...


yes



bodomchild5240 said:


> umm tom clancy games are some of the most realistic FPSs possible its remarkable actually


yeah bro I always recover from bullets to the chest in about seven seconds

realism is a fucking stupid target for fpses and it's gradually ruining the genre



Mr Fox said:


> Yeah it is overated... but not as overated as GTA 4


actually I was pleasantly surprised by gta4


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 27, 2008)

Eevee said:


> actually I was pleasantly surprised by gta4




Tried it, wasn't very impressed.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Jul 27, 2008)

bodomchild5240 said:


> umm tom clancy games are some of the most realistic FPSs possible its remarkable actually



Ghost Recon. A demolitions guy took 27 rounds while standing around before successfully dying =D 



			
				Eevee said:
			
		

> yes


Just goes to show you. Have any of the actual PC'ers around here or many of them that believe that actually played on a console so they can get off the case about that and just live with the fact, that some people like it one way or an other?


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jul 27, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Quoted for truth. Tom Clancy gave up realisim with RainbowSix: Vegas. That game was complete garbage compared to Raven Sheild and Athena Sword.



Don't forget the original games, R6, R6 Rogue Spear... 



> Just goes to show you. Have any of the actual PC'ers around here or many of them that believe that actually played on a console so they can get off the case about that and just live with the fact, that some people like it one way or an other?



I did. I hate the controller, the supreme precision of a remapable keyboard and a mouse is unbeatable. 

As for liking, there isn't really much to discuss, since cross-platform games don't have servers that allow players from PCs and consoles to mesh together. Understandable, mouse users would absolutely rape anyone with a controller.*

* - confirmed by my friend, DarkLegacy. Challenged by a console guy (quite adept at it) to a game of Halo, the first plugged in a controler, Legacy used a mouse and keyboard. The end result was a devastating victory for Legacy.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 27, 2008)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Don't forget the original games, R6, R6 Rogue Spear...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Confirmed by a total of *TWO* people? Riiiiiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jul 27, 2008)

Two people I *know* of. Though it actually needs no confirmation, since a controller will never be as fast or as precise as a mouse.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 27, 2008)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Two people I *know* of. Though it actually needs no confirmation, since a controller will never be as fast or as precise as a mouse.



Wii Remote?

Metroid Prime 3 certainly put a lot of FPS to shame. Needs some fixing up still, I will admit, but it does work amazingly well. XD


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 27, 2008)

I am a Halo fan and have been playing it since the Xbox first came out. But it has gotten quite out of hand. It's not THAT great. I mean I wanted Halo 3 as much as the next guy.. Who is a fan but Call of Duty 4 owns the hell out of it.


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 27, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:


> I am a Halo fan and have been playing it since the Xbox first came out. But it has gotten quite out of hand. It's not THAT great. I mean I wanted Halo 3 as much as the next guy.. Who is a fan but Call of Duty 4 owns the hell out of it.



Really? I found CoD4 to be way more exciting at first, but I couldn't stand it after a week. It gets so repetetive after short amount of time. I'll admit I had more fun with it the first time through and the campaign was longer and better done, but I'm still playing halo 3 these days.

EDIT: BTW. I'm a ninja now! Hooray?


----------



## LordWibble (Jul 28, 2008)

People who go on about Mouse-aim being superior piss me off. It's easy to aim with both. That said, I can't imagine life without a PC. You guys can keep your crappy GTAIV, I'd like to see S.T.A.L.K.E.R. ever work on console.


----------



## BlackRat (Jul 28, 2008)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> As for liking, there isn't really much to discuss, since cross-platform games don't have servers that allow players from PCs and consoles to mesh together.



I may be mistaking since I've tried neither on both, but I believe Unreal Tournament 3 and Shadowrun both have cross-platform servers.



Kirbizard said:


> Metroid Prime 3 certainly put a lot of FPS to shame. Needs some fixing up still, I will admit, but it does work amazingly well. XD



I really disliked Metriod Prime 3. I know people that say it's great, but personally I thought it had uncomfortable controls and was unexciting.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jul 28, 2008)

BlackRat said:


> I may be mistaking since I've tried neither on both, but I believe Unreal Tournament 3 and Shadowrun both have cross-platform servers.



They do? I can rarely find any players on UT3 servers, so I'm not too enlightened there... I base it on other titles, such as TF2 and CoD4, which don't have mixed servers. And I can see why.


----------



## Tezztor (Jul 28, 2008)

To be honest I actually enjoy the halo singleplayer. Its a nice change from the serious tactical shooters that litter the market. Though I absolutely loathe the multiplayer. But yes it is obscenely overrated.


----------



## bodomchild5240 (Jul 28, 2008)

im glad to see such a response but honestly i never said my opinion... well i do believe that the halo series is drastically overrated, however, i did enjoy the game. the single player was...relatively unique throughout all three games and the multiplayer was fun. however the thing that really killed the series was trying to play halo 2. that is what killed it for me, i got the game late, like on a 360 because my friends had it then whenever i tried to go online, one of two things would happen. either A) i would get my ass handed to me so fast i shat out of my hand or B) some little 5 year old kid wouldnt shut the fuck up the entire game and just yell into the microphone, which made me want to punch his little prepubesent ass so hard he crapped out his mouth for the next 3 months. but 3 was good, nothing to extravagent


----------



## ace112233 (Jul 29, 2008)

I really think its overrated. Its like people would take a bullet just to save their copy of Halo 3. o_o I've looked at the game but it didn't really impress me. It looked like a shooter. It played like a shooter. IT WAS A JUST SHOOTER. Everyone was like talking about as if were a ticket to video game paradise!


----------



## Lukar (Jul 29, 2008)

ace112233 said:


> I really think its overrated. Its like people would take a bullet just to save their copy of Halo 3. o_o I've looked at the game but it didn't really impress me. It looked like a shooter. It played like a shooter. IT WAS A JUST SHOOTER. Everyone was like talking about as if were a ticket to video game paradise!



That reminds me of the guy who got shot when he bought a PS3 on the launch day. x.x


----------



## Baby Giraffe (Jul 29, 2008)

Corse it's overrated! Its still awsome, I'm a shooter and hack-n-slash gamer. Besides, Elites are awsome like Power Thurst awsome XD


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 29, 2008)

BlackRat said:


> I really disliked Metriod Prime 3. I know people that say it's great, but personally I thought it had uncomfortable controls and was unexciting.


I'm almost inclined to agree with the unexciting part, Prime 3 had nothing on the second Prime except Ridley. <(v_v)>
But, personally, I found it to have the best controls in a first person game to date, even if you have to set the sensitivity to high to get the most from it. =p
If more Wii games had controls like that, I'd feel somewhat better. =/


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 30, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I just don't understand why people like Halo. *It didn't offer anything really new that we hadn't already seen before on games* like GoldenEye and Perfect Dark. (And the shield is cheap)


Buh?
Nearly every console shooter after Halo mimicked it's control map out and feel (sensitivity, smooth scrolling, magnet targeting). Coincidence?

That's what Halo did, it made Console FPS's playable. Sure there was other Console FPS's before it but did they have the same success with a control system?


----------



## Shiriko (Jul 30, 2008)

It is incredibly hyped. Do I still like it? Of course! The multiplayer is quite fun. Are there better FPSs out there? Tons. I think HL2 and Bioshock deserve all the praise that Halo gets.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 30, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> Buh?
> Nearly every console shooter after Halo mimicked it's control map out and feel (sensitivity, smooth scrolling, magnet targeting). Coincidence?
> 
> That's what Halo did, it made Console FPS's playable. Sure there was other Console FPS's before it but did they have the same success with a control system?



Uh, YES? Hello? GoldenEye and Perfect Dark ring a bell? If it wasn't for GoldenEye, Halo would probably NOT exist. (Or at the very least, be a lot worse than it is) GoldenEye revolutionized FPSers (and had nearly flawless controls), PD built on that, especially the multiplayer. What innovation did Halo come up with, besides the ability to throw grenades without changing weapons?


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 30, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Uh, YES? Hello? GoldenEye and Perfect Dark ring a bell? If it wasn't for GoldenEye, Halo would probably NOT exist. (Or at the very least, be a lot worse than it is) GoldenEye revolutionized FPSers (and had nearly flawless controls), PD built on that, especially the multiplayer. What innovation did Halo come up with, besides the ability to throw grenades without changing weapons?



How many games copied GoldenEye's controls and what games still continue to use that set up? GoldenEye had it's time and Halo took it to the next level.

Personally I always had trouble with GoldenEye's aiming (It was out around the same time as Half-Life). I was fine with Mouse aiming but GoldenEye's never clicked for me. But Halo's? Even with the clunky brick controller (as much as I hate the silly brick) it was simple to aim, hit your target, moon-bounce everywhere, chuck grenades, melee things in the face and reload (all within 5-7 seconds) without getting your fingers tied in a knot.


----------



## WanderingRambler (Jul 30, 2008)

While I do agree that some of the Halo-mania is out of hand, I've been a fan since the beginning and I've read the novels (save for Contact Harvest and the Halo Graphic Novel, which I want to read)...and I thought the storyline was excellent. Sure, the games weren't innovative after the first Halo, but they didn't become a dry experience after the first few levels. 

...I'll admit I bought the Legendary Edition and picked it up on release day, but at 5pm after the crazy people from the midnight before were longggg gone and I was the only customer in the store


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 30, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> How many games copied GoldenEye's controls and what games still continue to use that set up? GoldenEye had it's time and Halo took it to the next level.
> 
> Personally I always had trouble with GoldenEye's aiming (It was out around the same time as Half-Life). I was fine with Mouse aiming but GoldenEye's never clicked for me. But Halo's? Even with the clunky brick controller (as much as I hate the silly brick) it was simple to aim, hit your target, moon-bounce everywhere, chuck grenades, melee things in the face and reload (all within 5-7 seconds) without getting your fingers tied in a knot.



GoldenEye had several control options (including several two-controller use options.), to suit most people. I had little problem with the aiming...


----------



## LordWibble (Aug 1, 2008)

So it was playable? Big goddamn deal. Alone in the Dark uses outdated control schemes that never worked well in the first place, and it's over 9000 times better than Halo ever was.


----------



## Dragon-Commando (Aug 1, 2008)

If you want new ideas, and new gameplay you can't get it anywhere else but the Mods for source. Some of them blow everything, including halo, out of the water.

You can't count on the gaming industry to come up with new ideas anymore, its the gamers and mod makers that have to save the industry now.

As for halo being over rated, it definately was.
Half-life still holds the title as being the best FPS ever made, its won enough awards for it.


----------



## Rayne (Aug 2, 2008)

Dragon-Commando said:


> If you want new ideas, and new gameplay you can't get it anywhere else but the Mods for source.



Or GoldSrc (the Half-Life engine, for those not in the loop). Sure, it may be outdated as all hell, but it's oh so fun to mod in every way shape and form.


----------



## VGJustice (Aug 2, 2008)

Y'know, I still remember the one key thing for Halo that made it better for me than any other console FPS: Enemies that were not completely stupid.

Even in the "best of the best" console FPSs GoldenEye and Perfect Dark every enemy in the game had exactly the same tired and predictable "run straight at you, guns a' blazin'" battle strategy. I can't count the number that had that stupid zig-zag, dashing back and forth for no reason battle charge. Then we've got Halo, where they don't always run at you. Sometimes they run past you, or maybe they go and HOLY BALLS hide behind something! Suddenly the difficulty curve wasn't based on bull hocky, since the AI wasn't completely stupid (still pretty stupid, but light years ahead of even the best competition).

Yeah, sure, PC FPSs are gonna have considerably better enemy AI. Wonder why? Computing power. Even the 360 has like half the calculation ability of even a moderate PC. Consoles are all about GRAPHIX now, which kinda makes me ill. Lack of processor kills AI potential.

On that note, Halo is seriously over rated. I really like the game, but it only deserves acclaim for showing that a console FPS can at least not be a total waste of time.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 2, 2008)

VGJustice said:


> Y'know, I still remember the one key thing for Halo that made it better for me than any other console FPS: Enemies that were not completely stupid.
> 
> Even in the "best of the best" console FPSs GoldenEye and Perfect Dark every enemy in the game had exactly the same tired and predictable "run straight at you, guns a' blazin'" battle strategy. I can't count the number that had that stupid zig-zag, dashing back and forth for no reason battle charge. Then we've got Halo, where they don't always run at you. Sometimes they run past you, or maybe they go and HOLY BALLS hide behind something! Suddenly the difficulty curve wasn't based on bull hocky, since the AI wasn't completely stupid (still pretty stupid, but light years ahead of even the best competition).



Except that the Xbox had larger memory than the N64 did. So, yeah they could program the enemies to do something like that.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 2, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> GoldenEye had several control options (including several two-controller use options.), to suit most people. I had little problem with the aiming...


Do you still see console games using it's control set-up?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 2, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> Do you still see console games using it's control set-up?



Well, considering that systems now have analog sticks for viewing instead of the C-directional buttons, yes. (The PS3 has two analog sticks, one for moving, the other for aiming.)  And the systems don't use the N64-style controllers.


----------



## SpaderG (Aug 2, 2008)

I could never get the hang of using analog sticks to aim (I don't play many FPS because A. I don't own any consoles and B. My computer is outdated from 1999)


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Aug 2, 2008)

Half-Life, Quake II... they don't work either?


----------



## Rayne (Aug 2, 2008)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Half-Life, Quake II... they don't work either?



Apparently not, despite being better all around...


----------



## SpaderG (Aug 2, 2008)

Half-Life is really cool. I'd buy a Headcrab plushie if I had the money.


----------



## Vagabond (Aug 2, 2008)

I've generally found that if it is advertised on TV, it is overrated.


----------



## SpaderG (Aug 2, 2008)

good point.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 2, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Well, *considering that systems now have analog sticks for viewing instead of the C-directional buttons,* yes. (The PS3 has two analog sticks, one for moving, the other for aiming.)  *And the systems don't use the N64-style controllers.*


C-buttons do not equal _Analog _Stick.
The C-pad was digital, that alone changes tons in terms of control.


----------



## Emil (Aug 3, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Ummm, GoldenEye was neither "clunky nor non-user friendly". And Perfect Dark had the ability to change weapons on the fly instead of having to pause to switch.



Because having to press the right shoulder button to manually aim, while standing still like a tard while people blow you away isnt clunky at all.


----------



## Kirbizard (Aug 3, 2008)

Emil said:


> Because having to press the right shoulder button to manually aim, while standing still like a tard while people blow you away isnt clunky at all.



I think you were _attempting_ to be sarcastic... <(._.)^


----------



## AuroraBorealis (Aug 3, 2008)

after going through high school with various classmates saying that HALO HAS THE BEST STORYLINE EVER  i finally got around to playing it

i beat the first game....it didnt make sense in some parts, the flood was totally not scary but rather annoying.

the game seemed to LOVE infinite respawn points. the enemies just kept coming around corners until you finally reached that corner, then they would stop and just respawn from somewhere else, repeat.

Also, the library level HOLY SHIT I WANTED TO KILL MYSELF. The level was like an hour and a half of repetive-ness. The creators -literally- copy and pasted the same hallway over 10 times, and the enemies kept respawning out of the same places...

in addition to the flood being annoying, the shotgun was the only real weapon that was effective against them. You could take out baically anything with one shot from the shotgun.....vs an entire clip from the assault rifle or 10+ shots from the plasma weapons. Luckily they kept throwing flood at you that were armed with shotties so it was easy to keep your shotgun loaded

apart from that, other various places were extremely frustrating, having the energy sword be a instant kill is just retarded, and the story wasnt that great, partially because you backtrack through half the game, just to save bungie some mapping.

oh yeah, halo for the pc is totally broken balance wise. the sniper rifle, 4 shots per clip, no recoil, little recharge time before shots and its perfectly accurate. I had a fun time picking enemies off with this one cuase im using a mouse rather then a joystick. 

I dunno if i even want to try halo 2...but halo one single player was pretty bad. Ive played the multiplayer of halo one, its all right, no where close to being the godly multiplayer people claim it is.


----------



## Dragon-Commando (Aug 4, 2008)

I usualy take a nutral stance but....

I, having used both analog conrollers and keyboar/mouse.

I can destroy anyone with either, as long as it goes controler vs. controler or m/k vs. m/k.

But if HALO PC is any indication, mouse IS more accurate.
They removed aim assist, which is why analog users find aiming easier with a controler, IT DOES SOME OF IT FOR YOU!
They also removed some of the cover if I remember correctly.

I found halo for PC a bit more challanging than I did on the Xbox, because of the aim assist and the AI seemed a bit smarter on PC.

If you think contoler is more accurate, by all means, play someone on HALO PC with a contoller, and even with aim assist for the controler, the guy you face, with a keyboard and mouse, is still going to totaly OWN you.
And this is in a game with NATIVE controller support.


----------



## virus (Aug 4, 2008)

Halo is overrated. 

There was a game that came out long before Halo that is exactly what Halo was(RTS into an FPS), except they already thought of the idea of multiplayer online combat on a massive scale. It was called Starsiege Tribes. The series isn't the same as the first game. They have pulled the servers though which sucks. Because that game was so awesome, server side mods. Could mod your GUI and macro, all completely open to the user. That game puts Halo to shame. 

It blows no one ever got to know about it, well except us die hard guys who played it till the end. 10 years well spent.


----------



## dwitefry (Aug 5, 2008)

IMO Halo is the Blaire Witch Project of video games.

You're told it's Elvis, Alfred Hitchcock, Ocarina of Time and Jesus all rolled into one and really it's just alright and a bit scary here and there.

MeX


----------

